# Woj: Jeff Teague to Indiana



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745683184919126016


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Unbelievably great deal for Utah. Potentially good for Indy as well. 

For Atlanta? I guess that means Horford is gone. Wonder if this also indicates that Millsap is on the block. I would certainly give up #3 and Crowder for him if I'm Boston.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> For Atlanta? I guess that means Horford is gone. Wonder if this also indicates that Millsap is on the block. I would certainly give up #3 and Crowder for him if I'm Boston.


Not necessarily. Remember Teague was on the bench during crunch time in the playoffs, anyways. 

Unless Golden State shows interest, I am expecting Horford to stay in Atlanta. This does make another move much more likely, though. I agree with you there.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745693427975790592


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

ATLien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745693427975790592


Which also points to Horford being gone.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Which also points to Horford being gone.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745699492494614528


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

ATLien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745699492494614528


Or I guess they could do that.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hawks might as well blow it up....To hand the keys to a guy like SChroder and then spend money re-signing Horford and Bazemore and just staying afloat as a 6th-8th seed is incredibly stupid imo


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

But the head coach is the president of the team. They'll definitely retool while maintaining their cap flexibility, but as long as the coach is part of the decision-making process I doubt you'll ever see them full on tank.


----------



## Ma Baker (May 12, 2015)

Why the hell Bulls owners can't make good trades and decisions like they do? I don't understand that fr.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745967170480373760


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

TurkishB0y said:


> Why the hell Bulls owners can't make good trades and decisions like they do? I don't understand that fr.


The ownership group tends to keep their fingers in the pie in Chicago. Hamstrings a little of what their management can do.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

ATLien said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745967170480373760


Not sure who would be chomping at the bit to move up 6 or 7 spots in a draft like this, though.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

As a Pacers fan, I love this trade. I was a big fan of George Hill but he wasn't aggressive enough on offense. Outside of PG, Indiana desperately needs some help on offense. Monta Ellis was supposed to be the guy but he was a major bust last season. Although Teague isn't as good on defense as Hill is, he's a much better shooter, he's 3 years younger and he's only 2 years removed from an All-Star season. Also nice that Teague is a hometown boy as well.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Not sure who would be chomping at the bit to move up 6 or 7 spots in a draft like this, though.


Philadelphia might be tempted to move Noel for a pair of first rounders, I guess.


----------

